# I have a new friend...



## David Hill (Dec 27, 2015)

I have another nice friend who gifted me some trees! He had more than enough for firewood and had heard that I do nice things with wood. The biggest one is Red Oak ( not turned any of that yet), rest is all Mesquite.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Tony (Dec 27, 2015)

That's going to give you some pretty skeet! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2015)

Those are some fine looking skeet logs. Not a fan of RO but some are. Maybe you will like it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 27, 2015)

People have told me RO splits and cracks real bad when you mill it, you lose a lot of it. From what I've heard, it's not worth the headaches. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 27, 2015)

Good score on the mesquite David.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 27, 2015)

Tony said:


> People have told me RO splits and cracks real bad when you mill it, you lose a lot of it. From what I've heard, it's not worth the headaches. Tony


Not true, just need to care for it like any other wood when you sticker and stack it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 27, 2015)

Nothing could be finer than a load of logs! Will keep you busy for awhile. You sure have a nice friend! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Nothing could be finer . . . .



You had me worried there for a second . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 28, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You had me worried there for a second . . . . .


But @Nature Man is right !!!! .....well maybe a load of logs and CWS off bears


----------



## CWS (Dec 28, 2015)

Quatersawn red oak is beautiful for flat work, but don't worry David, guys from Texas get jealous easy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 30, 2015)

Great score and a great friend
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 30, 2015)

CWS said:


> Quatersawn red oak is beautiful for flat work, but don't worry David, guys from Texas get jealous easy.



Damn Texans. The native ones are especially intolerable.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 30, 2015)

I had a new friend once, after a few drinks on the job, he was worthless...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 8, 2016)

Looks like a fun time boss!


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 13, 2016)

David Hill said:


> I have another nice friend who gifted me some trees! He had more than enough for firewood and had heard that I do nice things with wood. The biggest one is Red Oak ( not turned any of that yet), rest is all Mesquite.
> View attachment 93873 View attachment 93874 View attachment 93875


I am pretty satisfied with the selection of wood that grows here in VT. with one exception MISQUITE DOES NOT GROW HERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tony (Jan 13, 2016)

sprucegum said:


> I am pretty satisfied with the selection of wood that grows here in VT. with one exception MISQUITE DOES NOT GROW HERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



One of the many benefits to living here! Tony


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 13, 2016)

Tony said:


> One of the many benefits to living here! Tony


Not sure you can call Kevin a benefit.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 14, 2016)

Vermont, just like many places in New York, PA and elsewhere, no Mesquite, but plenty of mesquitoes. Even had some buzzing this December during a day with the kid hunting, 24 degrees that day, killed one mosquito and 2 got away....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

